# $400 difference between the L.G.B Harz Steam Locomotives 2080D and 26801



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

When I compared two pictures of L.G.B Harz Steam Locomotives 2080D and 26801, I only noticed a few more rods on the 2nd wheel of newer 26801 and black steps detail than the older 2080D with simplified rod linkages and less detail.Why is there a $400 difference between the L.G.B Harz Steam Locomotives 2080D and 26801?Perhaps, 26801 is DCC ready, while the older 2080D requires an extra hour ($75 max) of time for DCC installation?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

What prices are you comparing? 

The 2080D was originally manufactured in 1975, 35 years ago, the 26801 two years ago n 2008


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The newer versions have much more pipework and other details along with sound. I have heald both the new one (friend ordered one) and my own late 1970s 2080D. The 2080D also got the newer drive back around 1990ish also.


But then it is used and new prices too. But also...


I have a 1978 era 3019N postal car, with a sales recipt in the box from 1978 for $47 with the comment of it being discounted from a store in Cleveland, OH. When you look at the price for the 32190 of today from the discounters...$150 range. When adjusted for inflation....YUP!


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, there is inflation of prices with strong Euro. I could better understand the $400 difference if it applied to a 25802 - HSB Steam Loco, 99 6001-4, Sound 125th Anniversary Model. Watch for special ordering information. 

A classic is reborn! The 99 6001 is a long-time LGB favorite, and this version is the first with the current livery and lettering of the Harzer Schmalspurbahnen. But it isn't just a repaint: This version is made using new molds that offer more detail along with all the durability you expect from LGB. Look for the patterned running boards, new wheels and upgraded cab instruments. Then look at the operating features, like the onboard MTS decoder, digital sound, steam generator and directional lighting. But don't just look: This unique model celebrating the 125th anniversary of EPL will only be produced in 2006!


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Where does the LGB 22801 DR 2-6-2 Tank Steam Locomotive fit and is it DCC ready, perhaps between the 2080D and 26801?


----------

